

How an Awful, Misspelled Presentation Launched Most Important Startup: Docker - carlchenet
http://www.businessinsider.com/docker-a-hugely-important-startup-2014-11

======
carlchenet
The fucus on the misspelled "hello wowrl" of the article is funny: nobody
cares about it in a (especially FOSS) IT live presentation.

